# From Clutchfans: Spanoulis Video



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Vassilis Spanoulis Video

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XT7uOvKGvR8"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XT7uOvKGvR8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

"Meh," just another Manu Ginobili wannabe..

**Tracie, im sure you dont mind me using your "Meh."**


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

If this guy doesn't end up on the Rockets next year then we should just stop talking about him.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

sherwin said:


> If this guy doesn't end up on the Rockets next year then we should just stop talking about him.


i agree


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I wouldn't call him a wannabe.. we really need this guys penetration.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

He's 6'4, 190, so like Sura he uses his size to get to the basket. His playmaking ability seems a bit better, as does his stroke. Will he want a contract similar to Jasikevicus?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> He's 6'4, 190, so like Sura he uses his size to get to the basket. His playmaking ability seems a bit better, as does his stroke. *Will he want a contract similar to Jasikevicus?*


I hope not, but if he could bring Jasikevicus' game to the Rockets we would be in very good shape.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

He seems to have good core strength and balance. Very controlled and doesnt seem to force unnecessary shots. His playmaking isn't anything spectacular and neither is his athleticism from what I can see. Looks to have a good feel for defense, which is surprising for a euro player. He makes good use of screens and is very responsive to the defense instead of driving aimlessly towards the basket. Doesn't wow me as a starter but I think he could be an excellent 2nd - 3rd option. Reminds me of Beno Udrih of the SA Spurs.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> He seems to have good core strength and balance. Very controlled and doesnt seem to force unnecessary shots. His playmaking isn't anything spectacular and neither is his athleticism from what I can see. Looks to have a good feel for defense, which is surprising for a euro player. He makes good use of screens and is very responsive to the defense instead of driving aimlessly towards the basket. Doesn't wow me as a starter but I think he could be an excellent 2nd - 3rd option. Reminds me of Beno Udrih of the SA Spurs.


Impressive play. I expected more of a Luke Ridineur type guy, he does remind me of Beno U. Which would definitley help us. Easily someone good/solid off the bench, possible starter??? We could bring him over and trade Sura/Swift to CHI for Jannero Pargo/Malik Allen or Tyson Chandler.... :clap: (was that an impossible insane trade proposal?)

The Bulls have overloaded positions at guard, they could stand to part w/ Pargo easily. If Sura can't compete at the same level as before (at his age/durability) we should try to move his deal. He has next yr left, as does Dke. With Allen you get a young PF who rebounds/defends and shoots. Something tells me they wanna keep Noicioni  With Tyson you get a ridiculous rebounder/shotblocker w/ Yao (twin towers.) Akeem and Sampson anyone, I'll take that... :biggrin: 

Swift is definitely tradeable we just have to be 'smart' about it. 8th pk is very intriguing, a team could use it next yr in the draft. Pargo/Allen or Tyson would solve several issues, which only leaves 2 spot in the draft. I don't want anymore journeymen who aren't that good, you may as well keep Bogans then. (Buckner, Salmons, or any other no-name scrubs) I'd consider Sam Cassell only if we didn't have to break the bank for him.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

This guy as light as he is seems like a tough cookie, he seems to read the defense and offense well, anticipating passes and setting guys up on the fast break. Down side is we aren't too much of a fast break team, so it's kind of hard to say how he'd fair in a half court set


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I wouldn't judge him by a highlight video...anyone can look good on a highlight video.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> I wouldn't judge him by a highlight video...anyone can look good on a highlight video.


funny...but very true.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Looks good to me, I like his quick decision making, and looks like he's got what it takes to play at the NBA level

Get him over here!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This guy is kind of a Former Rockets. I think we should get him back, since he is only 24 years old and has experience already. I would say if we can get him easily or we know he is coming to Houston, then we can skip to draft Guards, instead, go for the big guys. 
He looks promising. Just a quick reminder, no scout ever think foreign players are better than American, but look at the NBA today.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

That was a bad video. but it shows he can shoot and penatrate


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Thorough scouting report on Spanoulis*

This is by a Panathinaikos fan who stumbled opon clutchfans.net, so there is probably some bias... especially in regards to Spanoulis coming over this summer.



> Hello, I'm from Greece (a Panathinaikos fan) and I was randomly browsing the net when I happened upon this thread so I thought I'd inform you about Spanoulis since there's so much interest in him.
> 
> His pros:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Thorough scouting report on Spanoulis*

great find MRC. I cant wait till he comes over next year.


----------

